# Monitor auf 6500k einstellen? Acer xb241yu



## Kano131 (27. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

also ich besitze ne Datacolor Spyder 5 und nen Acer xb241yu. Im Spyder 5 sagt er mir ich sollte, wenns geht, 6500k auf meinem Monitor bekommen um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen. Eine spezifische einstellung dafür habe ich aber nicht.

Gibt es ein Programm womit ich sehe bei wie viel kelvin ich mich gerade befinde? Oder hat jemand bereits den Monitor und weiß was ich für Farben einstellen muss um die Zahl zu erreichen?

 Falls ich sch* laber bitte korrigiert mich, ich habe da nicht die Ahnung von.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2017)

Bei manchen Monitoren kann man die Farbtemperatur direkt einstellen, bei dir ist es vermutlich sowas wie "Kühl" im Farbmenü der Monitoreinstellungen


----------



## Kano131 (27. Dezember 2017)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Bei manchen Monitoren kann man die Farbtemperatur direkt einstellen, bei dir ist es vermutlich sowas wie "Kühl" im Farbmenü der Monitoreinstellungen



Dort ist so etwas das heißt Normal, Warm, Blue Light und User was mit 50 50 50 kommt. Wie kann man das denn messen wie viel K die haben?


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Du packst den Spyder auf den Bildschirm, sagst 6500K und Weißpunkt-Messung und dann stellst Du solange im Custom rum, bis Dir die Software vom Spyder sagt, dass der Weißpunkt stimmt.
6500K ist ja die Farbe vom Weiß.

Aber Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass Du damit natürlich auch alle anderen Messungen wiederholen darfst, da Dir die Verschiebung der Farbtemperatur in der Regel auch Helligkeit und Kontrast verschiebt.


----------



## Kano131 (27. Dezember 2017)

Hi habe den PC gerade nicht an... geht das bei der express auch? Und wo genau finde ich die Einstellung?


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2017)

Mit einem entsprechenden Messgerät, weiß nicht genau, wie das heißt

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Kano131 schrieb:


> Hi habe den PC gerade nicht an... geht das bei der express auch? Und wo genau finde ich die Einstellung?



Hab leider keinen Spyder sondern ein uralten X-Rite.
Andere Software.
Hast Du kein Handbuch, dass Dir sagt wie Du zur Weißpunktmessung kommst?


----------



## Kano131 (27. Dezember 2017)

leider nicht.


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Und auf der Webseite kann man die nicht ziehen?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kano131 (27. Dezember 2017)

War ebend doch nochmal am PC leider keine Einstellung zur Temperatur oder weißpunkt gefunden


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt auch Open-Source-Software für die Colorimeter. Müsste ich allerdings auch googlen wie die heißt, und ich weiß nicht ob sie die Funktionalität bieten, die Du suchst.


----------

